# Why did you choose that name for your doggie?



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I've been thinking alot about names recently and thought it would be good to see how everyone came about with their Chi's names?

I actually gave Abigail (my daughter) the choice in what we'd called Daisy.. i bought her home without her knowing so my dad picked her up from school and when he brought her home i was there holding a very furry dog/hamster!!

Anyway she came up with Fudge, Malteser (don't even ask!!) Chilli, Honey and Daisy.

Oh and we had Elenor too as my friend who came with me thought she looked like Elenor from Alvin and the Chipmunks 2!!! 

Honey and Daisy were our last two and i said i liked to have a theme and as her favourite stuffed toy is called Rosie we went for a Flowery theme and chose the name Daisy... Daisydoo came because i tend to turn every name into something that goes.. for example i call Abi Abs Dabs.. and her physio use to call her Abs Dabs Kebabs when she was a baby.. i dont know why but anyway it stuck.... and i now Daisy answers to Daisy, Doo Doo and Pupalup!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Mine are so called because my husband is Irish and we wanted an Irish theme.,so we had/have Toby, Irish Penny, Sully,Fynn McCaul, Rosie O'Grady.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Laurel got her name because hubby got her off of the back of a pick up truck on Laurel Mills Rd. He wanted to name her dizzy but the gal he was with at the time insisted on Laurel so Laurel it was 

For Oakley, I wanted something fun and unique. There are a million dogs out there named Lily and Spot and so forth and there's nothing wrong with that but I wanted something more fun. I have always been a huge snowboarder and love snow gear and Oakley is one of my fav brands so it got added to my list of names and when we got her it just stuck. 

For Trigger, we really wanted to name him something Hawaiian as we got him right after our honeymoon. The hawaiian state fish is the humuhumunukunukuapua'a. We thought about Humu or Nuku but it didn't stick. So we looked this little fish up one day and we learned what people really call it is the Trigger fish  Hubby and I both agreed Trigger was perfect!!! 

After, we realized we kinda had a gun theme w our little ones as people kept saying oh "little annie oakley" and Trigger...western theme how fun! We jokingly call our dogs our smishes...which we got from fishes...because Oakley slides along the floor like a fish...and Trigger got a fish name. And at the end of the day they both have western names lol!!

So then there is Bryco which is a type of gun...just coz we like peoples disbeleif when they hear we've got a chi named Trigger. And thus our official theme was born. We figure we will name all our first gen chis gun themed things but we will see!!


----------



## TypeSTony (Apr 20, 2010)

Bella got her name becuase of my girlfriends obsession with the Twilight series! Sickening I know!

Apollo got his name name from me, I wanted him to be named after a Greek God.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i got Clarince"s name out of the phone book lol it was a toss up between foster or clarince , i did intend on calling him Thor but hubby wasn't impressed .

Cisco was named so many things before it stuck , at first it was romeo than chase ,tonka, than fox ,i am kicking myself now and wish i would have kept it fox .

shiloh was easy , i had liked the name for many yrs but at one stage i was thinking of calling her gracie.

Keona was a hard one i wanted something different , on the list was halo , sassy , scarlet ,fawn ,im thinking now i should have called her fawn as it would have suited her so well .


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Elliot's original name from the breeder was Lavender, but I thought that was *blahk*, so I was asking people for names while I was waiting for her to be weaned. There are certain names that are really common for Chihuahuas and I wanted to steer clear of them, for my own individuality's sake. 

So, the night I brought her home I was tossing a small mouse toy across the bed for her and she was still pretty uncoordinated so she fell over a lot. Once she got tired out enough I pulled her up on to my chest and she curled up and I started watching Scrubs, my favorite show. Well, Elliot is a character who is really clumsy and it was an episode where she fell over side ways. So I said Elliot, and my puppy looked up at me with sleepy eyes and made this cute little whine sound. 

It just stuck.

Pippa was originally named Wayda by her original owners and I, well, I thought that was *blahk* and I was really drawing a blank for her. I thought of calling her Falkor, after the luckdragon in The Never Ending Story (the book, not the movie) because she is white with this peachy pink strip all down her back. She is just too dainty of a girl to bear that name well. One of the girls at the clinic almost got Pickles to catch on, but that wasn't quite right either. 

So, I named her Pippa after a character in a book. It seemed dainty enough for her to wear comfortably, and it just seemed right.

Of course now she has started to be called "Pippie-loo" which is ridiculous... but somehow it has caught on and you just can't stop.


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

Both of my boys are nameed to honor my dad. Harley is the Harley Davidson motorcycle my dad never got and Maverick is from the movie Top Gun, my dad and I used to watch together.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Well Daisy was already named that from the breeder and being older i didnt want to change it.
The breeder called her Daisy May, which i call her sometimes, aswell as Daisy Duke. lol

Funny thing is i had already picked Darla's name and think they go so well together.
Darla is mainly called after a buffy/ Angel character lol and was on my list of pretty girl names.
I did toy with the idea of Bonnie for a while.
I had many names in mind, but it came down to those two and Darla just stuck.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

For all my dogs, i came up with a list of names i liked, then when i actually saw them in person, i chose the one that fit them best


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah i love hearing how everyone chose their names.

Terri my friend calls my Daisy - Daisy Duke ha ha ha ha..


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

brandy already had his name, he was a recue dog when we were livingin n. ireland, my husband wanted harry to be called frodo, i didn't like it so came up with harry quickly better than frodo lol. my daughter named tulula as she is her dog, [i do all the looking after lol] don't know where she got name from.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Our first chi my husband got to name since he was to be his little buddy which he was tell he died a few yrs ago well hubby loved food names and came up with "Taco"
I said I need a girl for me and so I got my oldest now "Coco" short for coco puff or coconut LOL she is white with what I thought was brown then is actually red spots on her ears and eye..
after our first male died I decided I wanted a chocolate chi and fell in love with my boy I have now I had picked out "Ricky Ricardo" because I love the "I love lucy show" 
I then got a girl chi and named her "Lucille Ball" aka "Lucy" she passed away a little over a yr ago.
I just got a new little girl and I named her "Dreaming of California" aka "Cali" we are from California and moved to Iowa a few years ago but thought it would be unique name for her. 
if up to my hubby all my chis would have been named by food but I named to last few I have, LOL..


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

tulula's mum said:


> brandy already had his name, he was a recue dog when we were livingin n. ireland, my husband wanted harry to be called frodo, i didn't like it so came up with harry quickly better than frodo lol. my daughter named tulula as she is her dog, [i do all the looking after lol] don't know where she got name from.


Hahah i know how you feel.. Abi always wanted a rabbit.. i said no because i don't particularly take to rabbits and dogs are far more interesting.. anyway she was going to be 'our' dog.. she's my dog except for when she is waiting for abi at school and all her friends are around its oh look mummy bought my dog Daisy.. hmm yeah okay Abs when it suites!!

BTW i prefer Harry to Frodo too!! 



TripleAChihuahuas said:


> Our first chi my husband got to name since he was to be his little buddy which he was tell he died a few yrs ago well hubby loved food names and came up with "Taco"
> I said I need a girl for me and so I got my oldest now "Coco" short for coco puff or coconut LOL she is white with what I thought was brown then is actually red spots on her ears and eye..
> after our first male died I decided I wanted a chocolate chi and fell in love with my boy I have now I had picked out "Ricky Ricardo" because I love the "I love lucy show"
> I then got a girl chi and named her "Lucille Ball" aka "Lucy" she passed away a little over a yr ago.
> ...


Sorry to hear about littly lucy passing away  Haha you could have called one Nando if you stuck to the food theme lol.. Really like the name Cali there is a Chocolate Lab round here called Cali


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I have always loved the name Bella and I actually wanted to name my little girl that..in the far future Haha..Well, my boyfriend, whom I have been with for three years, does not like that name for a person. So I always told myself I would name my first Chihuahua that. A year before I got Bella, there was this huge sale on dog.com and they had these rhinestone tank tops with initials on them. The only letters they had left were ones that were not common, and they had a "B"..it was only 99cents!! SO, I had to have it. I got the smallest size, hoping that I would soon get my perfect little girl. Welp, I ended up finding Bella, she was initially sold, but it fell through because the people had something happen to their house and couldn't afford her at the moment. The night before I went to pick her up, New Moon from the Twilight Saga premiered and I went and watched it with my best friend. I LOVE TWILIGHT, but the entire time, I wanted to get out of that movie theatre, go to bed, and fall asleep as fast as I could so that I would wake up and know I was going to get Bella. Anyways, Her name seemed perfect because she is a dark, black color (Makes me think of vampires, Twilight)...I watched that movie the night before and there is a Bella in it I got her middle name Luna, from the title of that movie, New Moon, because luna means moon. I also those it kinda went together well. I ALSO thought of Stellaluna (if anyone has read that children's book about a little bat)..I thought Bella kinda resembled a cute little bat with her big ears Hahaha..so that's her story!

And for Libby..initially, I had Giselle picked out for my second Chi. I loved that name. If anyone remembers, I had at first picked out a little blue long coat girl, and that was the name I kind of knew her by. After she passed, that name made me think of all that drama and I knew it was out of the question for my new Chi. I had a few names picked out for Libby beforehand...Ezra, Libby, Rory, Lily, and some others..This time, I wanted to go with a name that I thought "looked" like the puppy and fit their personality. WELP, I think Libby looks like a pistol little Libby!! Haha..and I added a Lou to it as a middle name

Whew..sorry so long!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I always thought bella was from twilight although i actually thing shed play the character better than kristin!! Luna is cool i like what you did there.

was giselle from enchanted? I love that film too!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> Our first chi my husband got to name since he was to be his little buddy which he was tell he died a few yrs ago well hubby loved food names and came up with "Taco"
> I said I need a girl for me and so I got my oldest now "Coco" short for coco puff or coconut LOL she is white with what I thought was brown then is actually red spots on her ears and eye..
> after our first male died I decided I wanted a chocolate chi and fell in love with my boy I have now I had picked out "Ricky Ricardo" because I love the "I love lucy show"
> I then got a girl chi and named her "Lucille Ball" aka "Lucy" she passed away a little over a yr ago.
> ...


Oh my, Lucy was gorgeous!!! I remember looking at pics of her on Amamigo and wanting one EXACTLY LIKE HER. I've never seen a Chi so gorgeous!



Daisydoo said:


> I always thought bella was from twilight although i actually thing shed play the character better than kristin!! Luna is cool i like what you did there.
> 
> was giselle from enchanted? I love that film too!


Hahaha, Yep! Giselle from Enchanted!! I LOOVE THAT MOVIE TOO


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Apple Jack, well I think its pretty self explanatory! I mostly call him AJ and sometimes Apples lol, My oldest dog is named Pear, I adopted him with that name so I thought AJ should have something with fruit as well.

My husband is a smart *** and calls them "the fruity dogs" 

Bambi came to me with some strange not understandable French Canadian type nickname, I got rid of that fast! she reminds me of a baby fawn, with her big black eyes and the way she takes her steps.. she also only understood French commands when she came here, so I wanted a short quick simple name for her.

I realize it's not very creative


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> Oh my, Lucy was gorgeous!!! I remember looking at pics of her on Amamigo and wanting one EXACTLY LIKE HER. I've never seen a Chi so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Hahaha, Yep! Giselle from Enchanted!! I LOOVE THAT MOVIE TOO


I love both of the names you picked and they look like they fit perfectly!!

Yes I cried for a few days and on/off for months over Lucy when she passed away, she was my star and I loved her so much and still hurts at times to talk about her or look at her picture. all of her clothes/dresses were put away since I can't still do anything with them they were hers and i want to keep them since it was part of her. She loved wearing them never gave me a fuzz about anything. wow I could go on forever about her but as I know I will be in tears in the end so here is one of her last picture before she became a furAngel...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter from the serial killer series.
he has his personality and im sure he can kill if he wanted to :albino:


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

all of my past and present Chis had Hispanic names.....
Poncho (after the raincoat...LOL... I was only 8yrs old then)
Peso (after the Mexican coin... he had one on his collar)
Tito(from kid movie 'Oliver and Company')
Chico (from TV show 'Chico and the Man')

They all have ended with the letter 'o'....and Male doggies.... liked the old TV show 'Chico and the Man'.... so Chico it is


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> dexter from the serial killer series.
> he has his personality and im sure he can kill if he wanted to :albino:


LOL. I love that show, but never would have connected that's where you took the name. That's funny.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

KittyD said:


> Apple Jack, well I think its pretty self explanatory! I mostly call him AJ and sometimes Apples lol, My oldest dog is named Pear, I adopted him with that name so I thought AJ should have something with fruit as well.
> 
> My husband is a smart *** and calls them "the fruity dogs"
> 
> ...


I love the film Bambi!!!!



TripleAChihuahuas said:


> I love both of the names you picked and they look like they fit perfectly!!
> 
> Yes I cried for a few days and on/off for months over Lucy when she passed away, she was my star and I loved her so much and still hurts at times to talk about her or look at her picture. all of her clothes/dresses were put away since I can't still do anything with them they were hers and i want to keep them since it was part of her. She loved wearing them never gave me a fuzz about anything. wow I could go on forever about her but as I know I will be in tears in the end so here is one of her last picture before she became a furAngel...



She was gorgeous 


pigeonsheep said:


> dexter from the serial killer series.
> he has his personality and im sure he can kill if he wanted to :albino:


I actually don't know this show but im sure Dexter could kill if he tried!!



jan896 said:


> all of my past and present Chis had Hispanic names.....
> Poncho (after the raincoat...LOL... I was only 8yrs old then)
> Peso (after the Mexican coin... he had one on his collar)
> Tito(from kid movie 'Oliver and Company')
> ...


lmao i really like Poncho ha ha ha


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Fifi - Because shes one of those snobby, spoilt babies you see on tv! lol but shes a darling really 

Kiki - matched Fifi!

Tiny- his size

Hope - It was Oprah and it just seemed to fit perfectly

Thats some of the sad reasons for my choices in names! lol They dont always have a reaosn!  lol x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Fifi - Because shes one of those snobby, spoilt babies you see on tv! lol but shes a darling really
> 
> Kiki - matched Fifi!
> 
> ...


Hopes name was Oprah?? I now know why you changed it ha ha


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes that was her name! lol hence the change!


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

Love to hear how everyone names their furry babies!

Milo was 'Phil' but I couldnt walk around calling out Phil! 
The list we had was huge!!

Freddie,Pip, Roo, Oscar, Dinky, Buddy, Ernie, Bertie, Marley, farley, Percy, and Busby were the names but I Loved Milo and I really wanted to name a Son Milo (I have a Zach from my marriage to my exhusband) but after suffering a ectopic pregnancy in January we decided since it may never happen for us(we have no children together, I have two, he has one) then we would name our precious puppy MILO and I think it was defo the bestest name for him we decided on sundance as a middle name  just because I like to be different!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

i wanted to use a mexican name but they are all a little too long or too many syllables. I had narrowed it down to esme, jade or leila. I loved jade and leila but in the end when i thought of her leila just kept coming into my mind. to me the name leila just reeks of a dark mysterious beauty. and she is exactly that


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twiglet was called Dixie when we went to see her but the other pups the breeder had were called Woody and Twiglet and she said that she mainly responded to their names and we thought it was cute and suited her...she now has a million variations of her name that she responds to i mainly call her Twig or T

Bentley... i had a whole list of boys names and my fiance only like 2 names Bentley and i cant remember what the other name was...anyway when we met him Bentley suited him and his litter were all pet named after cars anyway .. i mainly call him B or Boo lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Chloe* said:


> Twiglet was called Dixie when we went to see her but the other pups the breeder had were called Woody and Twiglet and she said that she mainly responded to their names and we thought it was cute and suited her...she now has a million variations of her name that she responds to i mainly call her Twig or T
> 
> Bentley... i had a whole list of boys names and my fiance only like 2 names Bentley and i cant remember what the other name was...anyway when we met him Bentley suited him and his litter were all pet named after cars anyway .. i mainly call him B or Boo lol


We've got Boo and Doo hahahaha

Its strange how we all name our dogs but call them so many other things.. Daisy comes to Puppy too.. i can yell Puppy Come in the park and she comes bounding over!! haha


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Me and my bf couldn't agree on a name for Baby-Love we went thru thousands of names and for the time being I called her my Baby-Love anyways we never agreed on a name so her name is Baby-Love LOL. I wanted to name her Minnie as in Minnie Mouse because she was so tiny, didn;t happen so when she had her 1st litter one of them was black so I named it Minnie while I was caring for her lol. Baby-Love's nick name is Boo, Booey, Boo Boo. 

Ninja's name was going to be Boo (Baby and Boo) or Buddha, my bf wanted to name him Audi after the car so he was Audi for a week, but then I decided on Ninja because he can walk on his hind legs for a ridiculous amount of time and he karate chops his front paws while doing it lol His nick name is Sonny because he's my only son noone calls him Ninja anymore it's always Sonny and I call him Bunny because he has soft velveteen rabbit ears lol. 


My b/f named Prada it was going to be Tesla named after a motorcycle or a car or something some guys last name idk lol or it was going to be Betsey as in Betsey Johnson whom I love. Anyways it's his dog she lives with him so he named her lol. We call her BABA as a nickname :L


----------



## coco....puppy (Jan 5, 2010)

I wanted my pup to have a spanish name & he's really sweet so his first name was Dulce ( sweet in spanish) But no one could say it right & i couldn't imagine having to correct everyone forever so then I changed his name to Duece but one of my friends said it was slang for poop. So I changed it again..... I wanted something playful...... I was going to name him either mario, luigi, or yoshi cuz I love nintendo but I came across Starbucks on a dog name website......he's brown & a star. So that's his name..... I call him Starbucks or Baby Rockstar..... He answers to both


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Bellatrix came from Harry Potter, Helena Bonham carters cool witch character . We shorten it to bella or bug lol

The second choice was Dita after Dita Von teese


----------



## PringlesLFE (May 29, 2010)

My adopted Chihuahua is named "Cotto" after the professional boxer Miguel Cotto. His light tan color and powerful personality suit the name very well. Cotto also happened to be my friends (whom I adopted Cotto from) favorite boxer.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Bailey was called Squeaky at the breeders house. I really, really wasn't feeling that. So on the ride home we tossed around a few names but ended up with Bailey fairly quickly as her color reminded us of Bailey's Irish Cream. It stuck and it suits her.

Lucy came to us with her name and we just ended up keeping it. She looks like a Lucy.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

TypeSTony said:


> Bella got her name becuase of my girlfriends obsession with the Twilight series! Sickening I know!
> 
> Apollo got his name name from me, I wanted him to be named after a Greek God.


I LOVE the name Apollo, it would work well with Rocky, IF I got another chi......

Well I originally wanted a girl chi and I had the name Roxy picked out, then i ended up getting a boy and had not a clue for a name.

I had a list, Dexter, Baxter, Toto, Pepi, Harley, Rocky, my cousin liked the name Rocky cause that was her sons fave films (he took his own life a few yrs back aged 19) so I thought it would be a nice tribute to him.

Everyone laughed when i said a wee chi was gonna be called Rocky so when I picked him up as we were driving home I was calling him Rocco cause I thought it might be cuter. But it didn't feel right, so it ended up being Rocky.

If I got another boy chi, it would be Apollo or Thor, I love the name Thor, I live in a old viking town called Thurso.


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

Well i was googling Chi names and seen Cash my OH Said yeah call him that cause he cost enough! so i was like hmmmmm Cash  then i thought of Johnny Cash and liked how its unsual so Cash is his name!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Ava got her name because I wanted a pretty Name .... And I really like her name

Quark got his name from My hubby Bradley because when we first got him his name was Tux he just wasnt responsive to it do Brad started calling out random names and when he said Quark he came a running so we said a new life a new name 

Lola well i had a really hard time coming up with a name for her. they my friend sang that song "lola " by the kinks and her ears perked up so thats how she got her name


----------



## Nina & Gidgets Mom (May 1, 2010)

Gidget is short for Hot Fudge Brownie Delight(she is a chocolate chi)...and Ninia is short for Auroura Alabaster Rose which means pretty girl. As my chi's came from a top breeder and are ex show dogs they came from a long list of ancestors that can be traced as far back 5 generations of purebred chi's. Crazy hey!! The names suit the personalities and fortunatley i didn't have to name them.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

jan896 said:


> all of my past and present Chis had Hispanic names.....
> Poncho (after the raincoat...LOL... I was only 8yrs old then)
> Peso (after the Mexican coin... he had one on his collar)
> Tito(from kid movie 'Oliver and Company')
> ...


Oh I totally make the connection..very cool..amusing !! Love it !!


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

Neeci was supposed to be Lolita but when we picked her up it just didn't fit. It took as a bit but hubby just said "how about Neeci?" I don't know why but it just felt like the right name so that was it. We mostly call her Neenee though or Neener. I think she thinks her name is Neenee but will come to all three. Most recently the kids have realized that it would be cute to call her Neenee baby because they said she is snuggly like a beanie baby. LOL

Ellie was called Abby by the breeder. I really like the name Aricelli but my husband doesn't so when I suggested just Ellie he was fine with it and that was all it took for her. The breeder started calling her Ellie as soon as we decided so she was already used to it when we got her. We call her Ellie-belly a lot. She loves to have her little belly rubbed plus she is small like a jelly bean so there are Jelly Belly jelly beans and she is our Ellie Belly jelly bean.

Although we don't have Tiago yet I have his name ready. I heard the name from MMA fighter Thiago Alves and I liked it. I changed the spelling to Tiago because I don't want him called thee-Ahh-go. I like tee-Ahh-go better. His breeder is calling him Mocha because he is chocolate but that will change when he comes home. His nickname will come in time. LOL

My pit bull Bo was named Bo by his previous owner. It fit so we kept it although he is most commonly called Bobo now.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

This is great finding out where the names came from


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I love unique names so I knew I wanted something not so popular for my pups!

Before I got Shayley I had so many names picked out that I liked Hayley was one & Security was another. Security was too boyish for me and Hayley was too popular so I guess I kinda just through the S in front of Hayley and loved it! LOL May is her middle name just because I like it a ton! lol)

Kizzie's name I just have always loved too! It's not unheard of but it's just not overrated! Before we left to pick her up from the shelter I was wanting to name her Kizzie or maddie but as soon as I saw her I knew she was Kizzie!!! Fae is her middle name after my cat who passed away Jan 2008. Her name was Fluffy Faye and I had her since I was 2 years old and passed away when I was 21 years old =( She was my baby!)


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

I chose Harley because he's a little rocknrolla - when I saw him he looked fierce with his black eyebrows and mask lol


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Kirby was named after the video game character, Chewy, JayJay, Sky and Leia were all named after StarWars and Zero was named after the movie "Nightmare before christmas" Jacks ghost dog. and Honda was named after the car company by my husband. and Kisses was named for giving lots of Kisses.


----------



## dragonsdesyre (May 2, 2010)

Tiki started out as 'Tequila', but Tiki just seemed to suit her so much better- sweet and cute.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah I can add to this originally I was toting with bramble or dandelion for bracken but they sounded stupid and I needed something stronger than Dustin anyway my daughter found bracken and as it's a plant it'll do I like it it's different and quite doggie


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww itsa great choice!


----------



## Cricket'sMom (Jun 7, 2010)

Sweeny was fairly easy. My husband went on line looking for names. He got into an irish sight and came up with Sweeny (little hero) which seems to fit.

Cricket we had an awful time. We forgot our check book so we had about an hour drive to go get it and then go get him. We tried all kinds of names and nothing fit. When we got home we called our daughter over and she suggested some thing in the insect line. So we though Cricket because he hops so much when he plays. Then we needed something fancy because he is registered so we finally came up with Half-pint Cricket after Laura Ingles Wilder . We still didn't thing all of this fit and tried Jitterbug or JB for awhile but, finally I said Cricket does fit. So Cricket is final........thank goodnes.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Aww itsa great choice!


Yay just gotta teach him it


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

We chose Daisy because it just seemed to fit her. She's prissy but adventurous, manipulative but sweet, and beautiful. We named Lily because we decided to stick with flower names.

Daisy's name from the breeder was Ginger and Lily's was Cleo.


----------



## HeraLynn (May 6, 2010)

Hera got her name due to the fact that we had her brother Zeus before her. Dad said that a little dog had to have a big tough name so my sis named him Zeus. When we got Hera my mom thought it would be neat to keep on with the greek god/godess names.


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Max - I adore the dog on the movie "Grinch."

Dottie - her coat is speckled with black and brown dots, not to mention the big black dot on her little butt.


----------



## Puperella (Jun 29, 2010)

I actually rented out baby name books from the library when I knew I was going to be getting a little girl. I searched in both boy and girl names (Basil was actually under the boy section). I wanted something unique and different and I thought Basil (Bay-zull) was a unique twist on Hayzle. Some other names I considered were, Paisley, Ivy, Lucy, Violette, Scarlet, and Hula, but as soon as I read "Basil" the light went off in my head..and I had to call my mom up and tell her that I'd found it! and she agreed right away!! it was fate =)

the only issue has been pronunciation...many say "Baz" instead of "Bay"


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Jan 16, 2009)

Both of mine actually had different names picked out, I saw them each once before getting them. When I first saw Shotzey, I decided his name would be Toby. But when I went to get him, I just couldn't name him anything else. "Schatzi" in german means Sweetie/Sweetheart. And Shotzey is the sweetest little baby ever! So I just re-spelled it and it stuck.

Polly was "Cupcake", but my favorite song is Pretty Polly, and growing up I LOVED Polly Pockets, so her name is technically Pretty Polly Pocket... Pants lol


----------



## myLoki (Jun 30, 2010)

Whisky was originally my sister's dog and she named him that because he is the golden brown color of whiskey. He became my dog when I moved back home and she didn't want to take care of him anymore. 

Bailey was also originally my sister's dog but I got to help name her. We decided on the liquor theme. We considered Tequila, Rum, Kahlua, Stella, Merlot, Shots, Champagne, and a bunch of others I can't remember. When we brought her home, she was just Bailey. There was no argument. We all agreed. hehe...

t.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

We owned a Harley back when I got Chopper. There were no Harley names that I liked that fit him. I asked around and somone said how about Chopper, we know it is not a harley but still a motorcycle and hubby loved it so it stuck. Chopper use to ride with us all the time so it was fitting =) 

When I chose Ryleigh at the breeders I could not come up with a name for her as I was originally going to go with another puppy and I had picked the name Pyper, but Ryleigh did not look like a Pyper to me. I went through all these names that I always liked but none of them seemed to fit. Finally I was watching TV and a character came across the screen and her name was Riley...and a light went on in my and and I said THATS IT!! I wanted a little different spelling to the name and chose the female version of Lee(Leigh) and ended up with Ryleigh. 

Daisy Mae picked me...I had no intensions of getting another dog after just loosing my beloved boxer boy Duke in January to cancer. I visited my breeder friend to help with socialization of her pups, held her and that was it. A friend suggested I name her Daisy Duke in rememberance of my boy but I just could not put his name on her, I felt saying it all the time...well it would probably just make me cry. So I gave it a little thought. She looked like a Daisy to me, Daisy Mae was Bo and Luke Duke's cousins on the Dukes of Hazzard so it stuck =) And she is as wild as a daisy too lol. So to remember my boy but give her her own name she is registered as Muchler's How 'Bout Them Daisy Dukes.


----------



## Darkrose (Jul 5, 2010)

My little boys name is Argon after the story in greek mythology, when I get him a brother his name will be Plato


----------



## whittsgroogruxking (Jul 10, 2010)

My hubby and I have always been die-hard Dave Matthews Band fans...our son's name is Michael David. Michael after his father, David after Dave Matthews! We considered LeRoi for the puppy but then we went to see DMB last summer and when they opened with Why I Am we fell in love with Dave singing about being reunited LeRoi and referring to him as the GrooGrux King...so when we got our puppy we couldn't find a better name! It suits him, too. He's very soulful, lol.


----------

